# Why am i so weak....



## StephLewry (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry for all those with PMA but i feel down in the dumps...

i'm waiting for my letter for my first appointment at the nhs fertility clinic...was told before my appointment i'd need to have lost some weight as my BMI is 35...and if i'm not losing weight i will be referred back to GP until my BMI comes down... so i've joined the gym...excellent...enjoy it....Gym instructor tells me no carbs after 3pm....difficult but managable...doing well..first week i lost 2.5lb so that is keeping my going this week...but walking home from work today (1mile) i just couldnt help but think   it i want a taxi...i didn't i kept going...but i just feel so weak...like if someone waved a chocolate bar under my nose right now i'd inhale it i'm that weak willed...it doesn't make sense...i know i have to do it to achieve the one thing i want in life...and i keep saying in my head...think of the baby you want...think how good you'll feel when all this hard work pays off and your expecting...but then i still feel like i could cave any minute...whats wrong with me...i should be so motivated to do it....its so daunting too knowing i need to lose 2.5stone...


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Steph   

Just wanted to send a huge virtual   You're not weak willed, just facing up to some really big stresses- getting some weight off AND having to cope with IF issues   Not surprised you're feeling low. 

Losing weight is REALLY hard (I had to lose best part of 5 stone at one point) and it was TOUGH, so don't give yourself a hard time. You kept on walking and you didn't eat that chocolate bar, which is just fantastic  : AND you're doing the gym, AND making changes to your lifestyle and diet. That all sounds like great stuff to me. There used to be a weight loss thread on FF, but not sure whether it's active ATM. Hopefully someone else will be along in a while who knows. 

Try to keep going and to be nice to yourself too. Just because the weight loss is hard doesn't mean you don't *really* want a baby, or aren't trying hard enough. If I had a £ for every bag of illegal quavers that I've gobbled down on a    day, I wouldn't be worrying about the cost of my next few treatments   

Take care, pm me if I can help, and let us know how you're doing. It will be worth it in the end.

Jen xx


----------



## StephLewry (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Jen, a few kind words make so much difference dont they... really given me a boost...  xxxx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF, StephLewry ! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship. It helped me a great deal throughout my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

I'm sorry you are feeling so down 

Jen is right that there is a weight loss thread on FF...to access it you need to click on your profile, then click group membership and request access to "belly buddies".

Here are some links I think you may find helpful

Waiting to start
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=531.0

Fertility Information Guides 
click here

You may want to start a diary of your fertility journey 
click here

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi". 
click here

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site 
click here

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: click here

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Best of luck!

Pinkcat


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Steph,

Just to say, mine were not 'kind' words, but honest ones that you've earned and absolutely deserve  You've got difficult stuff and you're dealing with it, head on   Hats off to you. If it helps. having lost the weight, I weigh the same now as I did when I started this tx journey and do feel better for it; try not to see the weight loss as a barrier to you getting your NHS treatment, but rather as you trying to get ready to be the best mum you can be   For me, the idea of being able to run about, swim etc, was a huge motivator, although I slipped sometimes (well, what can you do when faced with a packet of quavers or a latte)  

PM or post anytime and I really look forward to hearing what happens next for you. Good luck! You WILL do what you want and need to do!

Jen xxxx


----------



## StephLewry (Jul 30, 2011)

PinkCat thank you for the useful links  and such nice words...

Jen..thank you you really are very kind and thank you for the support..i may have to take you up on the PM offer... and the same goes to you...anything u wanna talk about u know what to do  xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi. I put on a stone in Three months and have managed to loose half of it in one month with weight watchs on line there brilliant. Have a look. X x


----------



## StephLewry (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks...i will have a nosey at WW

feeling good today... cooked bacon sarnies for my hubbys breakfast and was very controlled and had a bowl of cereal


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Good for u. Better than me I have eaten 2 cakes this evening!!!! Oooops


----------



## pink_pixie (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Stephlewry
It's doesn't sound to me as if you're weak.....as much as you wanted to you didn't cave in and that sounds like you're pretty strong willed to me! 
I've also done weightwatchers online and found it worked well. I lost a stone in 12 weeks and I made sure I allowed myself a bit of chocolate or treat of some kind everyday...I don't know about others but as soon as I hear that word 'forbidden' that is all I crave and it is so incredibly hard not to give in! It's more of a healthy eating plan that a diet as nothing is off limits, you just have to account for everything! 
Pixie xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

StephLewry said:


> Thanks...i will have a nosey at WW
> 
> feeling good today... cooked bacon sarnies for my hubbys breakfast and was very controlled and had a bowl of cereal


Yay! Well done you  Many (me included) would struggle not to cave at the smell of a bacon sarnie  You have NERVES OF STEEL!  Just keep your goal in mind and be good to yourself - you're doing so well so far   

Jen xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm a vegetarian and I struggle not to cave into a bacon Buttie!   well done


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Darling you are not weak, you're strong and brave and embarking on a hard journey but you will do it. Forget dieting is my tip, take a good long look at exactly you do eat on a bad day, trust me I nearly died when I found out just how many calories were in two bags of crisps a day and white chocolate latte. Good news is I shed the weight just by not eating the crap and excercising more, my tip again is aquacise, it's fun and a workout but less hell than curcuit training etc. I wasn't majorly over but shed 3.5 stone and moved from a size 16 to a size 10. You can do it sweets you really can and step 1 is realise just how strong you are even embarking on this whole journey, You can do it babs trust Maisy z


----------

